
Peeple Launches Today. Here's Its Plan to Profit from Harassment - CarolineW
https://ellacydawson.wordpress.com/2016/03/07/peeple-launches-today-heres-its-plan-to-profit-from-harassment/
======
mucker
I don't like Peeple because I believe in personal privacy rights. However,
this article went a long way into making me like it. Rather than a rational
discussion of privacy rights there was screeching and fear mongering.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
It seemed like a perfectly calm article to me? What parts struck you wrong?

